# Camper van/ mini bus



## bingbang822 (Apr 25, 2015)

My girlfriend and I are coming to Australia in June to do a years travelling. Once we arrive the plan is to buy a camper van or convert a van into a camper van. Depends on what is available at the time. I've been having a look on gumtree at some vans and quite like the idea of buying a Toyota hiace12 seated mini van, removing the seats in the back and obviously converting it myself into a camper van however I just wanted to make sure that we would be able to drive it on our current full UK driving licenses. As I know that in the UK we can only drive up to a 12 seater without taking a separate test. Also I was not sure if removing the seats to make it only a 3 seated van would make a difference?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

bingbang822 said:


> My girlfriend and I are coming to Australia in June to do a years travelling. Once we arrive the plan is to buy a camper van or convert a van into a camper van. Depends on what is available at the time. I've been having a look on gumtree at some vans and quite like the idea of buying a Toyota hiace12 seated mini van, removing the seats in the back and obviously converting it myself into a camper van however I just wanted to make sure that we would be able to drive it on our current full UK driving licenses. As I know that in the UK we can only drive up to a 12 seater without taking a separate test. Also I was not sure if removing the seats to make it only a 3 seated van would make a difference?


The Toyota Commuter bus is a great base for a camper and excellent for travelling in Australia.
You will have no problem with driving this bus on a standard car license.

The problem you may encounter will be registration as a 12 seater passenger bus or a 3 seater camper after you have done the conversion - this depends on the state of registration and what you do with any spare seat/s and seatbelts.
It may also need an inspection.

There are already plenty of conversions that you can buy for $4k and up already done.....oldies but good conversion.
Look closely for any overheating problems with older engines...you will need good engine cooling touring Australia.

Good luck and enjoy Happy travels.


----------

